# What is the order of the lord of the rings movies?



## esrbl (Apr 13, 2020)

In what order should I watch them?


----------



## Barliman (Apr 13, 2020)

You shouldn't ever watch them.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Apr 13, 2020)

This isn't the movie forum, I've moved the thread to the correct location. 

They came out chronologically, if you look them up on IMDB you can see the order that they were released. If you must see the movies then buy them and then...


----------



## Olorgando (Apr 13, 2020)

I will admit that I once did a reverse reading - starting with RoTK, then TTT, then FotR; actually once in the English Original and once in the (older) German translation.
But this was after I had read in the right order well over ten times. None of the films, as none of the books, is self-contained. It is a single book (also to be had as such as single-volume bricks to read) and a single film, if exhausting to watch in one sitting.


----------

